# bodyshop needed part 2 due to f**k up by smart solutions



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

right had a gd look at the 888 and it needs a lot of flattering back, wet n dry then polish as it has been rushed, lby last bodyshop smart solutions newport, so looking for a bodyshop or someone who does it as hobby as i dont think a detailer will be able to get it out with a mop, the orange peel due to the lazy ba5tard who does half a job, its only seems to be round things like bodykit,door handles etc. i really aint taking it back there tbh


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bring it down mate let me have a look at it


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

What's the news on this mate? 

Any pictures?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

petter gona ave a look at 4 me, will need some wet sanding for sure m8


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Balls. Hope he gets it sorted for ya mate.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Hope so have hear a few bad things bout this guy.have posted on car forums so word should get round bout this guy.so no one else gets taken 4 a ride


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

If u stopped phoning me every day i might not have been under so my pressure off u and rushed it.
if you had a problem with it u should have just phoned me and i would have sorted it out.
instead of talking sh*t on this forum.
u even told me that your detailer didn't want me to polish it.
i can't believe you've got the cheek to complain, everytime u phoned me u kept trying to drop the price.
can't have the best of both worlds fella!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nazo said:


> u cheeky tw*t. If u stopped phoning me every day i might not have been under so my pressure off u and rushed it.
> if you had a problem with it u should have just phoned me and i would have sorted it out.
> instead of talking sh*t on this forum.
> u even told me that your detailer didn't want me to polish it.
> ...


very professional


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

nazo said:


> u cheeky tw*t. If u stopped phoning me every day i might not have been under so my pressure off u and rushed it.
> if you had a problem with it u should have just phoned me and i would have sorted it out.
> instead of talking sh*t on this forum.
> u even told me that your detailer didn't want me to polish it.
> ...


What an extremely stupid thing to do.

Learn how to communicate with customers...


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

" my workshop is in the yard of john evans transport, portland street, which is in between mendip/discover caravans and newport auctions. as you drive through the gates of the yard keep to the right of the building and it's the first red door. if you get a bit lost, give me a ring on 07799161039. the post code is NP20 2DP"

That is Nazos location..


It's a shame that you came onto the internet and showed everyone how you treat your customers. 

Sadly now people will start to avoid you if they start searching on google


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok here we are, a customer who,s dissatisfied, Andy if you came back to me in the first place i would have sorted it for you. Every customer i have had i try to oblige as best as i can, but what i find very sad is you used this forum to express your disappointment in my work, instead of coming back to me. As for my above said reply which was done in anger, i do appologise, that is not my nature. Andy all the best for the future with your car, as i said above you should of come back to me, being in business your going to get the odd unsatisfied customer, but the opportunity to correct your problem to make you satisfied has gone past the breach due to your post on this forum.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

that is a lot of rubbish m8 and u klnow it, lower price?? since when? u gave me price and i paid, the paint work is shocking, how on earth u can spout that BS is beyond me, *anyone is welcome to come and see how bad the paint work is.
*


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

welsh-andy said:


> that is a lot of rubbish m8 and u klnow it, lower price?? since when? u gave me price and i paid, the paint work is shocking, how on earth u can spout that BS is beyond me, *anyone is welcome to come and see how bad the paint work is.
> *


hi andy,
can i ask why u haven't broght the car back 2 me for a look at it.
what exactly is wrong with the paint work? u seemed happy with it when u picked it up.


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

nazo said:


> u cheeky tw*t. If u stopped phoning me every day i might not have been under so my pressure off u and rushed it.
> if you had a problem with it u should have just phoned me and i would have sorted it out.
> instead of talking sh*t on this forum.
> u even told me that your detailer didn't want me to polish it.
> ...


Well if Welsh-Andy didnt convince me not to got there, this reply now has! :thumb:


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

like i said in the previous post those comments were made in the heat of the moment, which i have apologised for, and as you can appreciate i was frustrated at what andy was saying.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

nazo said:


> hi andy,
> can i ask why u haven't broght the car back 2 me for a look at it.
> what exactly is wrong with the paint work? u seemed happy with it when u picked it up.


i tell u why m8, the attitude, u really didnt want 2 know, i even said bout runs in door on other side, dont bother trying 2 sort as aint that bad and tbh just wanted 2 get away from there, theres no way any decent sprayer would have let that out as it was, *u had car 3wks* its an easy sort, needs a lot of wet sanding, espec round parts of the kit and door handles, but its money i aint got atm


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

So, was it a lie that he tried to drop the price on many occasions?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Rundie said:


> So, was it a lie that he tried to drop the price on many occasions?


how can i drop price when price was agreed, i gave him the money, in fact the truth is, because he cudnt get the vauxhall bodykit off, and sprayed it with that on, he lowered from £700 to £650


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

u say it needs flatting around the kit and handles.
i would have been more than happy 2 have done that for u, if u had mentioned it on the day, or even a few days later.
surely u can understand my frustration, when i log on here and see u slagging off me and my business.
i just wish you had contacted me at the time to save it going this far.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

whats point m8 as when i said bout the runs in door u really seemed disintrested, thats y i went away 2 go have brekie and leave u do it on own,
not being funny but u as a professional should have inspected the finish before it left shop


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Can we first learn to grasp the nature of English.

Perhaps he just didn't trust you to go near his car again ...

This is why I am so glad that I have a bodyshop extremely local to me, that I can trust any car with and know what the results will be


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

ipwn said:


> Can we first learn to grasp the nature of English.
> 
> Perhaps he just didn't trust you to go near his car again ...
> 
> This is why I am so glad that I have a bodyshop extremely local to me, that I can trust any car with and know what the results will be


that's a fair comment.
i could have maybe offered a discount if he wanted to sort it through someone else.

sorry if i seemed disinterested to u andy, i can assure u i wasn't and i sorted what u asked me to sort out.

hope u can eventually get it sorted.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i am 1st to praise if someone does a gd job oir gives good service, i shout it from rooftops, has been proven on here b4 as what i said bout peter,(aka my detailer) but if someone gives rubbish service or does a rubbish job, i make sure everyone knows bout that too.


why should i be made to feel uncomfortable bring the car back, you persuaded me that you was a dam good sprayer, when i shud have gone on word of mouth, as everyone was saying take it to the other guy in newport, which in fact was same price,

all i wanted was a gd job on my 888, as such a rare car i wanted the best


----------



## nazo (Mar 25, 2008)

welsh-andy said:


> i am 1st to praise if someone does a gd job oir gives good service, i shout it from rooftops, has been proven on here b4 as what i said bout peter,(aka my detailer) but if someone gives rubbish service or does a rubbish job, i make sure everyone knows bout that too.
> 
> why should i be made to feel uncomfortable bring the car back, you persuaded me that you was a dam good sprayer, when i shud have gone on word of mouth, as everyone was saying take it to the other guy in newport, which in fact was same price,
> 
> all i wanted was a gd job on my 888, as such a rare car i wanted the best


i understand u want the best and that it is in fact a rare car, and i considered these things when doing the job for u.
i can't understand how i made u feel uncomfortable.
i can see your your point of view in everything you're saying so why can't u see that i'm upset that u made those comments about me.
if you're not happy then don't recomend me but don't post it on a forum so harshly like u have on here.
u might not think the job is 100% but it's by no means aweful.
like i said before i hope you get it sorted.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i have every right to warn others, as i have done on many forums im a member of to warn of shoddy workmanship.

u have told bare faced lies, saying i, try to knock price down and saying i was foning everyday. which i utter bs and you know it, i can produce my fonebills to show i foned bout 5 times in 3wks and u gave price around £700 in first place, but because you couldnt get he kit off, you said less labour time, so call i £650. so how have i knocked price down, you set the price and i pay it, simple as. infact £700 was same price as one of best around, the other guy in newport that have heard so many great things about, and infact have seen his work up close, but thought give u a chance as a member on here and was nice at the time

i welcome any person to come see the workmanship to see quality of it, people were shocked at it when i show them at santa pod over wkend, usually saying cant believe a sprayer would let it out looking like that

*i wouldnt have to to get it sorted if was done right in first place*


----------

